# http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd



## Ex-Para (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a web site mainly so my customers abroad can check what I have, I built it myself eight years ago and was at some stage told to have this <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd"> at the beginning and it worked OK but now when I validate it is not. Has it lost its value?


----------

